# Hello Thar



## Thursday (Oct 9, 2009)

William Wolf said:


> *Graphics Design? Fuck, I swear I know you from somewhere. Have you lived in Georgia in the past 10 years?*


Go fish. Perhaps we know each other from a former life, or even in the future!


----------

